# "ORIGINAL EARLY BIRD XXVII"



## OHNitro (Jan 24, 2007)

Tri Rivers Bass Club, Inc. is sponsoring the 
"ORIGINAL EARLY BIRD" Bass Tournament at Rocky Fork Lake {East Shore Ramp}, just outside Hillsboro, Ohio. This will be our 27th year putting on this tournament, we are the longest continuously running Bass Tournament in Ohio. The tournament will be held Sat. April 7, 2007, this is a team tournament {2 person per boat} entry fee is $70.00 per boat with a $10.00 per boat optional big bass pot {big bass pot is 100% pay back}. Entry forms can be down loaded from our web site at www.tririversbassclub.com  For additional information feel free to e-mail me at [email protected].

Ken


----------



## OHNitro (Jan 24, 2007)

We have fixed the web site so the ENTRY FORM can be down loaded and printed...sorry if it caused any problems.

Ken


----------



## OHNitro (Jan 24, 2007)

I forgot to tell you that you can register by mail or at the ramp...Tournament Officals will be at the ramp Fri. April 6, from noon till 6:00 PM and back at 5:00 AM Sat. morning for registration and to help get boats in the water.
We will have coffee and dougnuts for contestances Sat. morning and door prizes after the tournament.


----------



## OHNitro (Jan 24, 2007)

Our web site is temporarily down...it should be back up in a day or so...sorry if this causes any problems. Entry forms for the Early Bird can be picked up at most Dick's Sporting Goods, Walmarts, Gander Mountain and Bass Pro Shop.


----------



## OHNitro (Jan 24, 2007)

Our web site is back up...I apologize for any problems our site being down may have caused...anyone interested in fishing the "Early Bird" can down load an entry form from the web site...or we will be taking entries at the ramp starting Fri. April 6, at 12 noon. Hope to see lot of guys...and Ladies...from this site at our tournament.

Ken Snyder
Tournament Director
Tri Rivers Bass Club, Inc.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

How did the event end up? Any results or weights? Couldn't make it with the weather, everyone wusssed out on me!


----------

